# Kitties first outside adventure (Onleash)



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not one for all outdoor cats. I dont see the point in putting all this money into a cat only to let it outside to possibly get killed. But I also believe cats need to be outdoors. So I decided to elash her when outside and surprisingly enough she took to it really well. I wasnt going to vaccinate for rabies but since she will be outside with me sometimes I decided to vaccinate once every 4 years against rabies. So today the adventures were short because she isnt vaccinated for rabies..will be going in monday . 

She is still "no name" but your input will be appreciated name wise. She is a very spunky, outgoing kitty. She beats up the Belgian Shepherd I have and wins everytime. Very affectionate..my first kitty...Here are some pics


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

CUUUTEEE! However, I wouldn't use a collar, I would buy the body harness instead. The cat can easily slip out of the collar or hurt themselves. I have the body harness for my cat, there's just an extra loop that goes around her chest, and a strip on her back that connects the two. I had a tortie just like yours, with medium length hair, her name was Mya. And another nice name I think for a tortie is Zooey or Mila.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah Im looking into a body harness. The only problen was that I cannot seem to find one that fits her yet. The collar is on pretty good and she doesnt try to slip it. So I will wait another 3 weeks and get a harness as it should fit then.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Some stores sell kitten harnesses, and they can tighten much smaller than regular ones.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I went out to Zellers today and found a kitten harness. So I bought it and it fits perfect. So later on I will take her out again on the harness and see how she likes it..maybe I will even take more pics


----------

